# Applet Mit Server Verbinden - Signieren?



## Comp-Freak (27. Jun 2007)

ich moechte ein applet mit einem server verbinden. ich hab gehoert wenn der server nicht der host des applets ist gibbts ein problem. Stimmt das? ich hab auch was von signieren gelesen aber das kostet 500$ . Wie ist das den in webstart? :bahnhof: 
                        danke fuer die hilfe.

Edit: koennte ich im notfall auch den client auf dem server hosten und dan den client per HTML Frame auf die main website einbinden? ???:L


----------



## Jonnsn (27. Jun 2007)

Applets kannst auch selber signieren - siehe FAQ


----------



## Comp-Freak (27. Jun 2007)

Wow, Danke! klappen die fuer alle users(mit compatiblen browsers)? macht das irgendwie nicht den sinn kapput das die applets 'trusted' sind? can mann dan nicht auch viren signiere? Wenn ich kein password habe fuer mein PC wass gebe ich dan bei: "Hier Anpassen !" ein?

Nochmals, Danke! Ich hoff es klappt


----------



## Jonnsn (27. Jun 2007)

Comp-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wow, Danke! klappen die fuer alle users(mit compatiblen browsers)? macht das irgendwie nicht den sinn kapput das die applets 'trusted' sind?


Der User muss bestätigen ob er das zertifizierte Applet laufen lassen will soweit ich weiss - klar ist missbrauch auch möglich!


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jun 2007)

Comp-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich kein password habe fuer mein PC wass gebe ich dan bei: "Hier Anpassen !" ein?


Das Passwort kannst du dir selbst ausdenken. Du musst es im Verlauf der Signierung 3 mal angeben. Merke es dir auch, weil du weitere Signierungen mit diesem Passwort durchführen kannst. Wenn du es vergisst, kannst du keine weiteren Signierungen durchführen und musst erst die .keystore-Datei löschen und somit auch ein neues Zertikat erzeugen.


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

Danke! ich hab schon angst gehabt das da mit applets nichts geht ohne geld.  Seeeehr Geholfen


----------

